
Show HN: Unmasked.poker – video-chat with your friends while playing cards - unmasked_poker
https://unmasked.poker/
======
scott31
What to do when you don't have any friends? Can you play with strangers?

~~~
unmasked_poker
There will be a lobby for public tables at some point in the future, but at
the moment you would have to organize it your self (e.g. by posting a link to
a table here)

